# Hoyt or Mathews and tell me why



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Considering moving up to one or the other. I've shot the dxt (Mikes Guns Shop) and the katera (Gulf Coast Outdoors). Both are awesome sweet and very quiet. Price is comparable, so...what do you think?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Zack just got the PSE TS...baddest bow I have seen. Quiet and super fast. Very small.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I have shot both, and currently own a Hoyt Trykon. They are both sweet bows, but at this point I think that it boils down to personal preference. I don't think that you can go wrong with either. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally shoot Hoyt but what I say to you is shoot both and decide what fits you best. To me the Hoyt just shoots and feels better. But that is just me.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

You might want to check around I have heard returns of the Drenalin and DXT are very high. I have shot alot of Mathews bows and they have produced some great bows, but I know a few people that have gone back to a Switchback XT. Honestly I think the best bow that Mathews has ever built is the Q2, by the way if anyone has one they want to get rid of I would like to talk to you about it. 

I would look around, and shoot some other bows. PSE's XForce is one more bad dude......Dang that thing is fast. 

I currently shoot a Hoyt Trykon or Vectrex and a Ross Cardiac. The sweetest shooting bow I think I have ever owned is a Mathews Q2, Awesome bow.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

> *daddytime (8/19/2008)*Considering moving up to one or the other. I've shot the dxt (Mikes Guns Shop) and the katera (Gulf Coast Outdoors). Both are awesome sweet and very quiet. Price is comparable, so...what do you think?


Tom, I just bought a Hoyt from Tommy at Gulf Coast and man i will tell you that by far is the most quiet, quickest, and smoothest drawn bow I have shot. I did alot of research before the purchase b/c I didnt want to make a costly mistake. The Mathews is good but I look at it like this...Hoyt has and will continuw to dominate All of the Outdoor Field Nationals as well as the I.B.O. World Cup. Mathews has wins but less than half of that that Hoyt has. Also Hoyt is leading the field with new technologies in Compound bows...nothing compares...Hands Down!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ive got the DXT and i love it. fast, smooth and very quiet! havent shot the new hoyts so i cant compare it. like said above... once youdecide to invest in one of these top of the line bows, it just boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't know that there was another bow besides a Mathews! Hands down go with a mathews


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty even so far. Please keep the reviews coming. I shot the dxt first and it was sweet. Then I shot the katera today and it was sweet. I guess I need to shoot them one after the other. I have a better relationship with Stan at Mikes than I do with Tommy at Gulf Coast. This means I probably can get Stan to bend a little on price. He told me I could take the dxt demo home with me saturday night, but I didn't get back by there.

Tommy told me that he was already at rock bottom compared to Rick at Buck and Bass. Got to sell the parker first for some cash plus I got a Benelli 12 guage pump turkey gun that has been assembeld once and put back in the box. Never shot. I'm not a turkey hunter so look for it on in "for sale" thread section tonight. 

Thanks for the input and please post your opinion if you haven't already. Thanks:bowdown


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I have shot Mathews for 14 year's and love them. Hoyt make's a really good bow. My drawback on Hoyt's has always been the split limb's. I have never cared for them, or seen any sort of advantage. To me you are just doubling your chance of something going wrong. I think you will findmore individualopinion's in archery than anything else. Shoot what you like and are comfortable with.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I shoot a Hoyt Tykon and by far the best bow I have ever owned (never owned a Mathews). Having said that, the Mathews S2 I have heard is one of the finest bows Mathews has made due to the fact that it's supposed to be a carbon copy of the Mathews Switchback. A lot of Mathews guys have said the switchback was probably the best bow Mathews made.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

The DXT and the Katera are two totally different bows. The Mathews features a solo cam which is usually has a smoother draw cycle but has a slower IBO speed don't get me wrong it will be plenty fast enough. The Katera has either a cam and a half or a full dual cam system which is usually a little harsher draw cycle but faster IBO speed. You can't go wrong with either bow they are both great just personal preference really. Just make sure you get fitted correctly with the right draw length and have the bow properly tuned. Right now I am shooting a Mathews Switchback XT and like it alot but I have also shot Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech and a couple of other Mathews they all make great bows just need to decide which one is right for you.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

never shot either but have buddies who have hoyts and love them....as far as mathews go all they seem to do is change the names on lasts years bow so they can sell them as new ones again....IMO Ross/bowtech are fine...wont shoot another bow if its not a ross/bowtech


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats the thing about bows, only you can decide whats best for you. The Katera is faster and a little quieter, the DXT is a good shooting bow and has the single cam tech. The Hoyt has the Cam and a Half, but still has a really smooth draw. Both bow are top of the line. Ive been playing around with the Bowtech General and IMO its one of the best shooting bows Ive ever held in my hand, but I can tell you and other people can tell you what toshoot but its up to what feels good to you.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *SplitTine (8/19/2008)*Thats the thing about bows, only you can decide whats best for you. The Katera is faster and a little quieter, the DXT is a good shooting bow and has the single cam tech. The Hoyt has the Cam and a Half, but still has a really smooth draw. Both bow are top of the line. Ive been playing around with the Bowtech General and IMO its one of the best shooting bows Ive ever held in my hand, but I can tell you and other people can tell you what toshoot but its up to what feels good to you.


SplitTine if you buy a General make sure it has the new reinforced limbs on it. Bowtech has been having a problem with the limbs on the general. At the bottom of the limb where the axle goes through for the cam,the limbshave been breaking causing the bow to come apart at full draw. A bow has a tremendous amount of energy at full draw and it can be nasty when one comes apart at full draw.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

I went from a Trykon ,to a switchback xt and now to a cardiac.Like the post before.If you want a super smooth draw that is almost totally silent but also a little slower,go with matthews.Or you can get the hoyt that is gonna be smokin fast and just as silent but will have apretty harsh draw.The good thing about the hoyt is it has an awesome wall at full draw but if you shoot a higher poundage like 70#,you will pay for that wall everytime you pull it back.You need to shoot both and see for yourself.Also if you don't mind a bow that is not the fastest thing on the market you should shoot a general.It is the smoothest shooter I have ever shot but your gonna be around the 285 fps mark which isn't slow but aint fast either.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *seminolewind (8/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SplitTine (8/19/2008)*Thats the thing about bows, only you can decide whats best for you. The Katera is faster and a little quieter, the DXT is a good shooting bow and has the single cam tech. The Hoyt has the Cam and a Half, but still has a really smooth draw. Both bow are top of the line. Ive been playing around with the Bowtech General and IMO its one of the best shooting bows Ive ever held in my hand, but I can tell you and other people can tell you what toshoot but its up to what feels good to you.
> ...


Yeah ive been looking at the 2008 model but it will be next year till I get one anyways. Nice thing about it is its fast and super quiet with very little vibration, and a little cheaper than the mathews and the katera.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I shot Hoyt's for 18 years, but 17 months ago I purchased a Mathews Switchback and it is the smoothest I've ever shot.

Is it overpriced ? most certainly.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seminolewind (8/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SplitTine (8/19/2008)*Thats the thing about bows, only you can decide whats best for you. The Katera is faster and a little quieter, the DXT is a good shooting bow and has the single cam tech. The Hoyt has the Cam and a Half, but still has a really smooth draw. Both bow are top of the line. Ive been playing around with the Bowtech General and IMO its one of the best shooting bows Ive ever held in my hand, but I can tell you and other people can tell you what toshoot but its up to what feels good to you.
> ...


Just because there is a recall on limbs doesn't mean they have been having problems. The memo says "a potential problem". And we all ready have the new limbs in at the store. We have not seen a problem in one yet and could quite possibly never have seen it. Not trying to bash and I'm glad that people are able to find out quickly with the internet about these kind of things. Just the way your post is it sounds like every other bow has done it and that is not the case at all.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

James, they have had a problem they are just trying to keep it from hurting someone(potential problem is a potential law suit), they acknowledge that its less than 1% affected(just like the Mathews Drenalin limb problem was less than 1%). Here is the link to the recall for those interested... http://www.bowtecharchery.com/general_technical_bulletin.pdf

Here is where they say that they have less than 1 % affected*

The reason for this recall: *The affected limbs on 60# and 70# 2008 General bows may have been incorrectly machined, resulting in possible limb separation through the center of the axle hole. Should this happen, the affected limbs could cause the cam and axle to pull free from the limb causing major failure and the risk of personal injury to the operator and/or bystanders. Although the combined failure rate is less than 1%, we view it unacceptable and have implemented corrective action. 



I have shot many bows in my day and I love to say that while I do like a Mathews it will not be the only thing I will ever own or shoot.. I agree when they shoot them all and let the bow pick you. The only info one should get from others about a bow is performance numbers with similar set ups to know what you will be getting and any problems they have had, other than that no one can tell you what bow you will like.

My current collection is:

Mathews Q2...as Garbo said best bow made IMO

(2) Mathews DXT's ( one camo and one black)

Elite GTO awesome bow

Elite Synergy

I alsohad a Bowtech General which I trade for the Synergy.



I like the Hoyts but I personally can not get over their tec riser. :banghead

Anyway I am by far a fan boy and will shoot what feels best in my hand.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Also I am not bashing Bowtech they make a great bow, and I give them a thumbs up for coming out and addressing the issue.:clap


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought a Hoyt Vetrix last year and love it. Matthews builds a nice bow and they have done a awesome job marketing in the last few years. I do think you have to shoot them and find which one feels right for you and that goes with any top quality brand. I shot a bunch of differnet bows before I bought what I did. My biggest reason for buying the Hoyt was not only did it feel good but they are known as the tanks of the bow world. You just can't hurt them. They are overbuilt in my opinion which is good. I have heard of a lot of Mathews having to go back to the factory. You can feel the difference when you hold the two. Matthews is a little lighter but the Hoyt is just strong and built bad ass. I will stay with a Hoyt for a long time.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seanclearly (8/20/2008)*I bought a Hoyt Vetrix last year and love it. Matthews builds a nice bow and they have done a awesome job marketing in the last few years. I do think you have to shoot them and find which one feels right for you and that goes with any top quality brand. I shot a bunch of differnet bows before I bought what I did. My biggest reason for buying the Hoyt was not only did it feel good but they are known as the tanks of the bow world. You just can't hurt them. They are overbuilt in my opinion which is good. I have heard of a lot of Mathews having to go back to the factory. You can feel the difference when you hold the two. Matthews is a little lighter but the Hoyt is just strong and built bad ass. I will stay with a Hoyt for a long time.


The Vetrix is an awesome bow my cousin has one and I have shot it several times(probably my favorite of theHoyt's) so you must work for Mathews since you have all this info and no info on a Hoyt!?. THEY ALL HAVE PROBLEMS SOME ARE JUST BLOWN OUT OF PROPORTION FROM THE HATERS LIKE YOURSELF. Do you really think Hoyt has not had limb problems or low and behold riser problems(hence the tec riser). Get over yourself I do not believe one bow company is any better than any of the others top of the line companiesmuch less some of the oldies making a good come back like Pearson or Bear, hell even Martin makes a decent bow for the money.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot a Matthews and woul d love to tell you to get one; I love mine, it's accurate as all heck, fast and super quiet. 

But, here's the deal; as much as I'd like to help Mike's or Tommy sell you a bow...I have GOT to recomend going to Outcast and checking out a Bow Tech. I bought one(a Tribute)as a Christmas present for a very special person and she absolutely loves it and quite frankly, I've thought about getting one myself but my Matty shoots fine and here are thingsI want more than a new bow when mine is only 3 years old and shoots fine.

Just a though, take it for what it's worth and buy what YOU want to buy. Good on you for asking opinions and getting an objective discussion started to help you know what to look for. Very wise decision.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *James Fink (8/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *seminolewind (8/19/2008)*
> ...




James I wasn't trying to bash Bowtech by no means I have owned an Alliegience and they are great bows. I just wanted to inform him in case he was buying a used model that there has been some limb issues and to look at it closely in case it needed the new limbs. All bows have there problems with all the companies coming out with new technology there are bound to be some issues.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Both Mathews and Hoyt make really good bows 

As far as which is better...

Pros: Mathews is smoother, Hoyt is "stronger built"

Cons:Mathews is slower, Hoyt is Heavy

You need to shoot em to know which is better for you. I liked the way a Mathews felt in my hand. 

BUT

Just got rid of a Switchback XT...Go shoot an Elite before you decide and you may just find the best of both worlds.

JMO BBob


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Bow Down 

I never said anything bad about Matthew or any other bow company. I just like my Hoyt is all and think they build a stronger bow than a lot of companies.I realize all manufacturures have had problems over the years. It is people like yourself on this forum that derail everything. Everyone has an opinion and that is all I was saying. Get over it dude and don't take this crap so personal. Have a nice day.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

MATTHEWS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!! 

I have a Matthews Switchback and I love it. But, the most important thing is to shoot the different bows and find out which one you are more comfortable with. I personally like my Switchback more than the Drenalin and the DXT. I have shot all three and to me the Switchback is a smoother shooting bow.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mr.Tom, 

This is Zach, and as my dad said earlier, I got a PSE X-Force TS over the summer. I shot the super short at Mikes and it was by far the quietest and fastest bow i have ever shot. I have shot a couple solocams and they all shoot well but the X-force was ridiculously smooth. It really surprized me how quiet a bow of that speed could perform. They are one of the fastest bows one the market and you should definitely take a look at them. 

Zach

See you in October


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Zach, I'll take a look at them. And...I better see you before October, more like September when we plant there kiddo. See ya


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Heres the thing that know one has said. Don't shoot a bow for the name or the price....... I work at outcast an am currently shooting a "ROSS" love it, but it is not for everyone. Different bows are going to feel different for everyone. SOme people want a fast bow, some want a smooth bow. O.K. heres the things go shoot every bow before you buy one don't take what someone else says about a bow until you have personally shot one. I will personally set up any bow in the shop and let you shot them. The ross i shot is the cardiac i shot 281 with a hunting set up, not the fastest but will definitely get the job done i got the videos to prove it.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Fair enough, I'll see ya at outcast in the next couple of days.


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

Last season I chose the Ross Cardiac over the Drenalin. I shot both and thought that the Ross was smoother and quieter. I have love shooting this bow. I think that the Drenalin was slightly faster, but it seemed really rough. I also don't know if I trust a bow with no limb pockets.

I think Ross has since sold out to Quest. Different name, same great product.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Ross is now a divison of Bowtech, at least that's what the BowTech site implies. BBob


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *BBob (8/20/2008)*Ross is now a divison of Bowtech, at least that's what the BowTech site implies. BBob


Yeah Bowtech bought out Ross a month or so ago.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Ross used to be it's own company but the parts were made by G5 and assembled by Ross. Bowtech just purchased Ross so Bowtech will be making all the parts and keeping the Ross name.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have to work every weekend so yall might be out of luck with using me as the work horse for planting.


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes Bowtech did buy Ross and will only be making two bows in the line for next year. Both will be a Cardiac 31" and a 33" I believe. Changes for next year will be an added draw stop which makes for a nice wall at full draw, and the grips will be changed to a bowtech style I'm sure to fit the laser and heated grips they sell and a rolling mod in stead of a changeable mod so there is no extra mods needed to change the draw length.

Anthony


----------



## huntandfish07 (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom, I personally would buy the hoyt. the matthews were good bows a few years ago. since the drenaline came out they have had tons of problems. I shoot the asa and the ibo all over the country and hoyt is hands down a better built bow. But you also have to make tom happy Bowtech has a recall on the general so i wouldnt recomend it. Also try the new pearson tx4 that bow is quiet and super fast. but i would shoot every bow i could get my hands on then make a decision dont just buy a name. still recomend the hoyt katerra though


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Daddytime, I just went through the same thing. I have been hunting with a Black Widow Recurve for the last 8 years and decided I wanted a compound. After much research and talk Iwent with the Bowtech General. There are several publications that rank the General tops in the overall. There is also a really good video Bowtech General Review on Youtube. It is considered a great shooter and most likely the quietest shooting bow on the market. And yes the limb recall affects me so I have to go through the pain of getting them changed out for free. The hardest part for me was choosing the sights and rests (so many options). Good Luck.

p.s. I looked real hard at the Mission line up of bows. Great bow for the money. They are owned by Mathews.


----------



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

Doug I think I am in the market for a new bow,can you help me out used or new.....


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I shot hoyt's for 10 or so years. The best bow they have ever made in my book is the hoyt Stryker with Redline cam and theTenacity was a close second. I still have myStrykerand it still shoots great. It is now my back up bow though. I decided to get a new bow 5 years ago and I wasn't sold on the cam 1/2 deal. It's still a 2 cam bow. I like the ease of tuning on the single cams and after shooting a mathews LX that's what I went with. I've yet to shoot another bow that I thought out performed it. Some comparable but not enough to make me go spend $1000 for it. The only bow that I thought was close was the Ross Cardiac. I saw them for $350 on clearancea few months ago and wish I had gotten one just to have.

I don't see the deal with the cam 1/2. They aren't shooting any faster and it's just something else to get out of sync. Not saying a single cam can't get out of tune. 2 cams means twice the worry to me...same thing with the split limbs...what's the benefit and does it out weigh the possibility of malfunctioning. Maybe Hoyt will come back out with a single cam one day.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow-this thread has been great. Thanks to all of your for your input. Stan at Mikes let me take home an outfitted Mathews DXT over the weekend. I visited Outcast on Friday and shot the Ross Cardiac, Bowtech 101st Airborne and General. I was most comfortable with the General, so after they changed out the limbs (Recall everyone is referring to) they let me take it with me. Spent some time outside yesterday PM shooting both and...the General felt best. 

Off to Buck and Bass this AM to shoot the General vs. the Hoyt Katera. They both felt good, but the Hoyt felt best to me. I still am not 100%, but leaning toward the Hoyt. I returned the DXT to Stan this AM andtold him the Mathews wasn't for me. As I thought, he had a great attitude. Thanks to him and Anthony atOutcast for letting me walk out for a weekend with thier equipment.Try that at Bass Pro Shop. Again, thanks for all your input and please support your local fishing and hunting outfitters. :usaflag

th


----------

